# Teething Cara



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm knackered!!! Since getting in from work my little girl has been in a right state with her teeth. So far today she has lost 3 teeth two of which were her bottom canines.

We've been through all the toys, had I soak her dinner because she wouldn't crunch kibble, went through the toys again, tried the frozen tea towel trick .... Didn't work. All she wanted was our fingers in her mouth & that's not happen for long those teeth are sharp.

So fellow people what now? Can you use baby bongela?

Kirsty xx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

have you tried ice cubes

conflicting responses ref bonjela,,
some say yes others say no as it can numb tongue and they can bite it...
what about clove oil????
good luck marzy xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

marzy said:


> have you tried ice cubes
> 
> conflicting responses ref bonjela,,
> some say yes others say no as it can numb tongue and they can bite it...
> ...


Thought about ice cubes but had none in the freezer. Not tried clove oil. 

I could give hubby a Jameson's whisky and get him to dip his finger in it and rub her gums.... Willing try anything to save us from Another evening like that xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

freeze the tea towel till it is hard...and make it one you don't like and just give it to her to play with....buy some soft food for a few days...her new teeth will come in fast. Lady my dog lost all 4 K9's and her bottom teeth within days...she was a gummy baby....soft food was the best for her at that time....we are back to kibble, also a frozen kong filled with stock is a fav for teething pups


----------

